# Awstats 404 status codes



## housechild

Morning all, new member here!! :smile:

Hoping someone can answer this. When looking at status code 404 in Awstats, I have 21,872 hits for directory /.y59y/

What/who could be so keen to find this directory?


----------



## Fjandr

It's almost certainly the result of automation.

A likely explanation is that some form of malware somewhere believes the server (whether by IP or domain name) is supposed to be storing program updates or exploit code.


----------



## housechild

Thanks for the reply. That's pretty much the same thing I've been reading elsewhere.


----------

